# Dainmon Gonner of SEMO



## mizzouwinsitall2004 (Dec 4, 2003)

I live in southeast Missouri so I catch a few SEMO games a year, and I was wondering how many of you have had a chance to see Dainmon Gonner of SEMO. This guy is a nice player, he may be one of the best players in the conference. I just wanted to hear what you guys thought of Dainmon.


----------



## bdrichardson (Oct 26, 2003)

I love watching him play. He is everything that he has been promised. For a big guy to be able to go inside/outside like that is something. He doesn't quite have the athletic ability/coordination that a Karl Malone has but he has some of the same attributes in terms of strength plus finess. There isn't anyone I can compare him to that I have seen in the OVC in since I have been watching OVC basketball. Not saying he is the best I've seen in the OVC, but maybe the most versitile for what his physical package is, if that makes sense.

Go Tribe


----------



## mizzouwinsitall2004 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Nice come back for SEMO*

Big win tonight for SEMO over North Texas. I think they were down by 13 at one time, but came back to win by 7. Nice win guys.


----------

